# Monas Isle



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This was a former Townsend Thoresen ferry which was sold to the Isle of Man Steam Packet Co and converted in Glasgow around 1985.
She was not very successul,I believe due to stability problems and was sold on after only a short time with IOMSPC.
I now believe she has been grounded somewhere in the Middle East and is a total loss.
This shot I took when she was leaving Glasgow on completion of conversion. :bur:


----------

